# Smallest computer case with good cooling?



## MartyW (Oct 15, 2007)

Right now I have a Antec P180 (too large). 

The case is currently housing:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Windsor 2.8GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2
BFG GeForce 7900 GS OC 256MB PCI Express
2gigs of kingston ram
Samsung dvd rewritable drive
250gb seagate harddrive
ASUS motherboard (I forgot the model #)
Antec Basiq BP500U 500w power supply

My current case is to large to fit in the place i want to put it in, and i want something that gives effective cooling and has easy to reach usb ports on the front.

I mainly use the computer to watch hi-def video, and sometimes for games.

Thanks


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi MartyW, any size case can be effectively cooled, with a few case fans and no air flow restrictions in the case. I have several Athlon XP PCs with cases that have fans blowing in the side, in the bottom front, out the top, and out the back. My new systems are almost exactly like yours and I'm using a fan pulling in air at the bottom front and a fan pulling air out the back, under the power supply fan. I use SATA drives so I don't have any IDE ribbons to block the airflow. If you are using IDE, try to turn the ribbons flat so they don't block the air. Mike


Enlight


----------



## MartyW (Oct 15, 2007)

I use sata in my computer. 

would this be a good case for my parts:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...035&SRCCODE=PRICEGRABBER&CMP=OTC-PRICEGRABBER

P.S: Is the psu that comes with it decent, or should I stick with what I got?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

That case is a micro-ATX case and unless you have a micro-ATX motherboard, yours will not fit. Micro-ATX boards will fit an ATX case, but not the other way around. As for the power supply, I couldn't find any info on that one, so it is probably generic. I try not to buy cases with power supplies preinstalled unless I intend to throw the PS away. There are a few exceptions as Antec puts nice PS's in some of their cases, but more often they are worthless. Mike


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Take a look at this one . . it is ATX but smaller than your current case


----------



## MartyW (Oct 15, 2007)

simpswr said:


> Take a look at this one . . it is ATX but smaller than your current case


I like that case, its almost as small as my old dell. Now I just have to find out what to do with my current antec.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Give it to me! Or save it for a later build. That case is a good one!


----------

